# 30X lens, maginifying glass/microscope



## Alistair (Mar 25, 2008)

Hello,

People have recommended the use of a 30x power magnifying glass or microscope.  All I've seen in my neck of the woods (southern California) is low magnification magnifying glasses or 60x -100x microscopes (Radio Shack). I've been to, and called many places in an effort to get a 30x lens and I've found nothing with a 30x lens.  I don't like the microscope, because the field of view is too small.  Is there anybody who lives in my area that specifically knows of a place where a 30x lens can be obtained?  

Thanks,

Alistair


----------



## smokybear (Mar 25, 2008)

Dont really know Alistair. I am going to get the one from radio shack and that will work fine to see the trichs. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Alistair (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, I imagine that what I want exists somewhere.  Yeah, the 60x does work.

Thanks,

Alistair


----------



## gagjababy (Mar 25, 2008)

Alister Young you have it backwards, 100x is better/more magnification than 30x... so why do you have your heart set in on the 30x? I have the radio shack microscope and can see the trichs very well. It goes from 60-100x.


----------



## bcbud_chick (Mar 25, 2008)

You could always get one off ebay. I haven't been able to find any 30x magnifying glass either, so I think I am just going to go with the Radio Shack microscope.


----------



## Alistair (Mar 26, 2008)

Well, maybe I do have it backwards.  However, it's nice to have a bit lower magnification sometimes in order to be able to see a larger group of trichromes at once.  Never mind the 30X, I need to appreciate what I have.


----------



## phatpharmer (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi I got mine at the local stamp collecting store try there.PP


----------



## Ramster555 (Apr 2, 2008)

hXXp://www.surgicalshop.com/science_gifts_educational_products/pocket_microscopes.html

link buy online 
Ramster


----------



## Melmo (Apr 2, 2008)

i got the childrens toy called Eye Clops at wal-mart for 50 bucks. it magnifies 200x and plugs into the tv so it shows up on the screen . it works pretty good


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 2, 2008)

Ramster555 said:
			
		

> hXXp://www.surgicalshop.com/science_gifts_educational_products/pocket_microscopes.html
> 
> link buy online
> Ramster


 
hXXp://storeforknowledge.com/Illuminated-Pocket-Microscope-P6543C260.aspx

Here you go the same kind of microscope for 10.95 instead of $60


----------



## Melmo (Apr 2, 2008)

i had trouble holding still and focusing my radio shak mag scope. the eye clops is a hand held eyeball. it was just a little easier for me so i thought i would share my new toy

hxxp://money.cnn.com/galleries/2007/news/0709/gallery.hot_toys/4.html


----------



## dankbud420 (Apr 5, 2008)

i just found that toy at toy's r us for like 40-50 bucks goin to get it soon


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 6, 2008)

I bought that one for 10.95 from storeforknowledge.com i will post pics when i recieve it.


----------

